# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with Adolfo Dorta



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 65 features all the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Adolfo from Days of the Dead. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

